# Rescued A Sanchezi?



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw an ad on craiglist showing a beat piranha for adoption and i knew i hada pick him up. He's in a 55 gallon with my rhom but with a divider of course. I think its a sanchezi if anyone can help me out with identifying it. But also the piranha's tail s bitten off by something. I see some flesh wound and I was wandering if it'll ever grow back. I also noticed scale nipped on its side and one of his eye is messed up. This fish is pretty beat and I'll be moving him to a 29 by himself real soon once its cycled.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Poor fish







Looks like someone had him in a mixed tank. I think some if not all of his tail should come back. I would use some Melafix to help his tail and eye heal. Its hard to ID him with those pictures. Just make sure you keep up on your water changes, adding another fish could throw your tank into a mini cycle since its only use to accommodating a single fish.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

ksls said:


> Poor fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I raised the temp from 80 to 85 recently and added some aquarium salt. I will get him a bottle or two of melafix. Hope this guy pulls through


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Poor fish!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I disagree I doubt that tail will grow back, but hopefully poor lil guy will prove me wrong. IMO that isn't a sanchezi. Looks like a pygo to me.rbp.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

on rescuing him... ksls said it best, good luck I hope you get him back to health

IDK exactly what it is but it is def not a pygo


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

just a quick update he took a few bites out of a piece of tilapia fillet i gave him so this is a good sign, only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I disagree I doubt that tail will grow back, but hopefully poor lil guy will prove me wrong. IMO that isn't a sanchezi. Looks like a pygo to me.rbp.


The bottom section of the tail will definitely grow back and that is a Serra not a Pygo. How big is he? I am glad he has eatten


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Recently over here in Holland one of the forum members had a tail bitten of by a cariba. The peduncle was still there just like in these pictures, however the tail didn't grow back anymore.
ID is almost impossible without a complete side shot.... and a missing tail doesn't really make a complete side shot.
But 99.9% sure it's a Serrasalmus sp.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a RBP with a tail that got bitten off. It never grew back. I eventually put him down because he swam upside down most of the time and struggled. Your serrasalmus looks like he is swimming upright, so that could be a good sign. The bottom part of the tail does look slightly in tact. Only time will tell though. Good luck


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Good call on the rescue. Good luck nursing him back to health. He's eating so that is really good sign!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

yes definitely go with the melafix, the tail is pretty much gone though.. Hopefully like some of the others said it will pull through.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

He's about 3-4 inches long and thanks everyone


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good luck at rescuing him, tvb!...At least you are to be commended for making an attempt!...














....and yes, my guess would also be Sanchezi!...I hope he pulls through alright!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

sanchezi or a mac maybe?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a sanchezi to me. It looks like it may get some tail back or growth at the bottom part of the tail, but i doubt much if any will grow back. If there is any growth it will probably be on the bottom as at the top it looks bitten past the point where it will heal fully so my guess is it will just heal and have the wound but not get much of a tail.

If he can swim keep him, but if he looks liek he is struggling I would euthinize him.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That sucks. Hopefully he can recover some of his tail and you can fatten him up a bit.


----------



## tvbbnumber41 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a quick update. The lil guy is doing great. He's still very skittish and only eats when the lights are off, but its better than not eating at all. Also, the tail and fin are growing back! I guess the flesh wound wasn't deep enough luckily.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

... great job man. He's looking alot better already


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

nice!!!!!! it looks like his entire tail is growing back!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome, good to hear it's eating. lol, kinda looks like the "piranha(s)" from that Piranha 3D movie with that tail..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great job on rescuing the poor fish. Looks like a compressuss complex form to me.
I had one and Frank said its an unidentified species


----------

